# anyone know what the wheel clearance of the old infinito is?



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

Have an old infinito (2010-2012) that I really like.

shopping around for some new race wheels, and with all the big names- zipp, HED, ENVE, shimano, bontrager, reynolds, easton- going with wider rims, does anyone know if the older infinito can accomodate these wiser wheels? I know the infinito is limited to 25mm tyre clearance, so some issues there....


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I you don't get any specific answers you can check it yourself? How much clearance do you have with the rim/tire you're running now?

My 25mm tires measure 25.1mm on 24mm rims so the wider rims will likely work for you.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

I can fit up to 28mm wide Ultremo ZXs on my Infinito, but have to deflate them first to slip them past the brake pads. Fit in the frame fine, though.


----------

